# Water Conditioner and Glass Shrimp



## MelodiousBlue (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello!
I read somewhere that Indian Almond leaves are good for shrimp too, so would it be safe to use a water conditioner for bettas that has almond leaf extract in it?
It works really well for my betta fish, I believe it was made for bettas because of the almond leaf extract, other than that it is a regular water conditioner.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes. Indian Almond Leaves are VERY good for your shrimps. i prefer feeding them the pulp of IAL every week along with peas, spinach & live worms. 

Personally, I wouldn't use any conditioner in my tank, but thats just me.


----------



## MelodiousBlue (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

I second the not using it in the tank thing. Stress Coat is what I use & it's cut down on parasites, fungi, & disease more than any other tank treatment I've ever tried (of which there are many).


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

where would you get indian almond leaves?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

India. lol. There's a guy on here every once and a while selling them. Also, aquabid, ebay, etc. In that vein alder cones are supposed to be a natural antifungal, you just put them in the tank with eggs.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol -_-.

K ill poke around online and see if i cant find some for my shrimps


----------

